# Red nostril????



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

My tiel has one red nostril, I noticed when I woke up the this morning. What could it be caused by?? I thought it was kinda weird only one nostril turned red.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sometimes when they fly or the heat can cause it


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sometimes if the air is dry (often from having the heat on) can cause it, but keep an eye out. if theres discharge or it gets worse or it doesnt go away, see a vet


----------

